# MBM5 welches MB



## Mway-Tuning (28. November 2005)

servus ich habe folgendes Motherboard eingebaut

Informationsliste	Wert
Motherboard Name	MSI MS-6513 (Medion OEM)


ich habe mir nur MBM5 installiert leider kann ich dieses Board da nicht finden kann ich nun ein vergleichbaren auswählen oder kann man MBM5 irgendwo erweitern mit plugins für weiter Motherboards ?

ich habe nämlich das einzige medion board ausgewählt das es gibt, und MBM5 sagt mir es hätte 127 grad !


----------



## Caliterra (28. November 2005)

Wieso gibst Du Medion an in MBM?
Deine Beschreibung sagt doch aus das Dein Board von Microstar MSI stammt. Oder habe ich Dich falsch verstanden?

Ich hab grad mal in MBM Dein Board gesucht ich finde nur das 6511 oder 6524.
Hast Du die schon ausprobiert?


----------



## Mway-Tuning (28. November 2005)

ich habe nun diesen beitrag in einem Forum gelesen 

Ich weiss auch nicht, was ihr habt! ICh hab auch den Aldi-PC, der normal 2GHZ haben sollte, aber nur auf 1,93 getaktet ist. Ich hab mir bei 3D MArk 03 ausgelesen, dass die CPU 2,4 GHZ verträgt und hab ihne jetzt bei CPU Cool auf 2.3xx hochgetaktet und habe einfach mein Gehäuse offen--ich sage euch, 47 C°, mehr nicht.

Tip: Wähle das Mainboard MS-6399 aus, PLL HErsteller: cypress/icw, PLL Typ:CY28341
setze den FSB eibnfach auf 133,3, pass aber aucf, dass die PCI-Taktrate bei 33,3 liegt, da es sonst sein kann, dass der PCI-Slot nicht mit dem höheren TAkt klarkommt(normaler Takt=33)

hab das Board ausgwählt und nun habe ich

case 33 Grad
CPU -105 Grad 

das kann ja eigentlich nicht sein *fg*


----------



## Mway-Tuning (28. November 2005)

ich habe mir nun noch cpucool runtergeladen da gibt es mein board und es geht auch alles super. Allerdings zeigt er mir nun an 


Temp 1 46 Grad
Temp 3 78 Grad
Temp Senso 1 45
Temp Senso 2 45
Temp Senso 3 45

Woher weiß ich jetzt welche Temperatur für was gilt ?


----------

